# U.S. Airstrike in Eastern Syria. WWIII Concerns



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...es-bomb-eastern-syrian-military-site-al-harra

Sory is developing. Nothing on FNC or Drudge, yet.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Here's another link, haven't read it yet...

https://m.jpost.com/Breaking-News/U...rian-military-source-tells-state-media-560211

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> A commander in the military alliance backing the Syrian President, Bashar al-Assad said drones, "*probably American*," had bombed positions of Iraqi factions between Albu Kamal and Tanf and Syrian military positions.


So nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Syria state media says U.S. bombs Syrian positions;
U.S. denies report

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ositions-u-s-denies-report-idUSKBN1JD11G?il=0

My guess, it was Israel...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> Syria state media says U.S. bombs Syrian positions;
> U.S. denies report
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ositions-u-s-denies-report-idUSKBN1JD11G?il=0
> ...


It being Israel is more probable. Could it be that Assad doesn't want to give credit to the Israelis?


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Denton said:


> It being Israel is more probable. Could it be that Assad doesn't want to give credit to the Israelis?


Very well could be... He hates them so.

Or maybe we just launched an attack with a new orbital weapon system! That would really be something... Until some s**tball turns and aims it at us one day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a simple situation.

Assad does not like the US or Israel. Assad likes Iran.

Iran does not like the US or Israel. Iran likes Assad.

Assad and Iran both sponsor terrorist activities aimed at Israel and US backed troops (would do US if they thought they could get away with it).

So if the US bombs Assad, . . . Iran, . . . or their puppets they back, . . . it's just too bad. 

Pour it on em, guys, . . . whatever ordinance you have, . . . share it with them, . . . make it a "pointed" sharing too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> This is a simple situation.
> 
> Assad does not like the US or Israel. Assad likes Iran.
> 
> ...


It's a little more complicated than that, unfortunately.
Christians were protected by Assad. Since the U.S. state department sponsored assault against Assad using the Islamists, Christians have been slaughtered. That isn't good.
Now, let's say Assad is weakened to the point where he can't maintain power; who fills the void? Are we going to move in and take control? Do we think Russia and Iran is going to sit still for that, and do you think we'll let Russia keep its port?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Assad has bowel trouble and blames the US >>>> this is just BS >>>>> obviously it was Israel attacking more Syrian sheltered terrorist bases ....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I say just nuke the whole thing. The whole Of the Islamic world. I mean really, when does it end?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> I say just nuke the whole thing. The whole Of the Islamic world. I mean really, when does it end?


When does it end? When the big three duke it out. Lets face it you have us/Israel, Russia/ Syria-Iran, then there is China/NK. This is going to keep happening until we all get in. I don't trust any of them especially China/Fat Kid.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

WWIII? Yes, eventually, that will happen. I tried to upload pics from Beirut in 1982, and compare that to Damascus 2018, but I can make my point without them. The commonality of those two cites is this, they were destroyed by heartless, merciless men. And the commonality of them, is....TA DA....they were and are Muslims. 
Islam is a murderous cult, but they ain't going anywhere, there are too many of them. When WWIII does break out, you can bet that the Muslims will be in the forefront of it, they are killers by nature.


----------

